# 2017 Nissan Sentra P0456 Issue



## EN3RGYY (3 mo ago)

Hello all! I'm having an issue with a 2017 Sentra, it has a small evap leak and its throwing a check engine light with code P0456. This has been hell to track down. I've got a smoke test done on it, no issues there. I tried changing the purge valve in the engine bay but the CEL came back. I tried a new gas cap and the light kicked back on. No hoses/lines are cracked either. All parts that I tried (and then returned since that wasn't the issue) were all OEM. Any tips or help would be greatly appreciated as I'm sure that inspection would fail!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

P0456 is almost always an issue at or in the evap canister. The most common cause is the o-ring that holds the Vent Valve into the canister, but pretty much anything that makes the canister lose vacuum will cause it. Here are a couple of service bulletins that might help you out:


https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2022/MC-10208948-0001.pdf




https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10153007-9999.pdf


----------

